# A short survey on tipping for your passengers



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Since I'm quitting (except for Saturday nights) I'm going to ask my passengers to fill out this survey on tipping.

If you have a tablet and can ask your passengers to fill it out, it might be helpful to have their responses. It's only 3 questions - what influences you the most on tipping, has Uber's anti-tipping policy influenced you, and a question about knowing what drivers make would influence you more.

Multiple responses from the save device are allowed, so you should be ok to just hand them a tablet.

I'm basically doing this as service to you guys to raise awareness. This questions are obviously designed to get people to tip more.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/C77C5BZ


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Really well done. Good questions.


----------

